# Remote wire for amp



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Lawaia71 said:


> I have a 2018 chevy cruze base model. Looking for a suitable remote wire to hook up aftermarket amp. It's the only thing left to hook up and it's frustrating the **** out of me.


I used a fuse tap on a circuit that shuts off with the key when I installed mine in my first gen.


----------

